# Ottawa Lake MI GO BLUE!!! - Meyer pump parts valves, solenoid, cartridge



## sefh (Oct 18, 2005)

I have a box of new Meyer pump so.enlids, valves, cartridges. They fit E58,E68,E78,E88. Meyer 15918 C-D cartridge
Meyer 15987 C solenoid
Meyer 15917 A cartridge
Meyer 15916 ABC coils times 5
Meyer 15958 C valve. 
Asking $400
Pm with questions.


----------

